# Canvas picture.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I need help. I've got a "free" canvas (I'm sure I'll have to pay for shipping :wink and I'm trying to decide what picture to use. These were taken with my 70-200 lens - yes, I know they aren't the best.. but they are what I've got!

#1

IMG_6582 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

#2 (I think this one is blurry)

IMG_6584 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

#3

IMG_6619 2 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

#4

IMG_6657 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

#5

IMG_6658 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

#6

IMG_6659 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


And because my dog cannot sit still for pictures without having to run around like crazy. I was able to capture these, even though my shutter speed was really low.

IMG_6621 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_6641 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_6672 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I love #6!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE #5!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

They're all great! Good luck choosing. Though you honestly can't go wrong.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I like #6 as well, with #5 a close second.
They are all great though. Harleigh is a happy little sweetheart.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Personally I like #1 the best. I like the perspective better than the others...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I lke #1, #6, and #5... in that order, though you can't really go wrong with any of them. 
Actually, I take that back, ears flipped back is a peeve of mine, so that out would be out if it were me. lol.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I couldn't pick only one of them. Good luck picking.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin: I also like #1, but sadly that won't work... it cuts off most of her head with the size that I am getting. The pictures that will fit on the canvas are either #4 or #5 - decisions, decisions!



PuppyPaws said:


> Actually, I take that back, ears flipped back is a peeve of mine, so that out would be out if it were me. lol.


LOL - that is Harleigh's signature look. Her ears are _always_ flipping back like that... it used to annoy me, but now I've grown to love it (somewhat) :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Go take some more pics!! :wink:


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I vote #1


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> LOL - that is Harleigh's signature look. Her ears are _always_ flipping back like that... it used to annoy me, but now I've grown to love it (somewhat) :tongue:


Annie too, I'm always fixing them. lol. 
Drives me nuts!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

If your choosing between 4 and 5. I'd go for 4 myself.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i like the ear flipped back also - my dachshund does that all the time and it cracks me up. Sometimes I do it to her myself.

those are great photos - I really admire your skill with a camera.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

number one is amazing because of the depth! :becky:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I love, in this order:

The one with the ball in the air, #5, #4

Good luck picking just one! When this happens to me, I just remind myself that there will be more opportunities to get canvas print deals in the future :biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

#6 may be back in the running :wink: A professional photographer that I know is going to "tweak" it a bit and she what she can do. I might order #1 as a print and then buy a really pretty frame for it, because I really do love it!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> #6 may be back in the running :wink: A professional photographer that I know is going to "tweak" it a bit and she what she can do. I might order #1 as a print and then buy a really pretty frame for it, because I really do love it!!


Sounds like a good compromise! :biggrin:


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't get it, what was wrong with number 6 in the first place?. I thought it looked great.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> I don't get it, what was wrong with number 6 in the first place?. I thought it looked great.


It went over the canvas print - it is a wrapped canvas so there has to be enough room to "wrap" it and with that picture there isn't. Half of her face ends up off the picture :tongue: lol


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I love 4 and 5.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i love #6! :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love #1!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

#4 is my favorite! I love the whiter background, I feel it contrasts the best with her fur and makes for a more dramatic shot. But I honestly love them all!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

#1 is my fav but since it's between 4 and 5...it's #4 because of the contrast with background and like the close up of his face


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

#5 or #6!!


----------

